# UK cooking schools



## erinmself (Jul 10, 2006)

I live in the UK and when we first got here I looked for a cooking school nearby to go to but I couldn't find one. I live in Brandon, Suffolk. Anyone know of a school nearby? Thanks!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 10, 2006)

No, sorry. I've been to a number of courses at the Mosimann Academy in London, also to courses at Rick Stein's cookery school in Cornwall and quite a few with Scottish chefs. But none in Suffolk.

I did a quick google and found one at Aldburgh - www.aldburghcookeryschool.com Don't recognise the name of the chefs, but looks as though it might be fun, depending on the type of foods you want to learn to make.


----------

